# Concurrent HTTP Request Performance



## mrtyilz35 (May 3, 2019)

Hello, I how to increase  concurrent http request performance ? Without limits...

My *sysctl -a* output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHYK7gvWSx/


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2019)

Use a load-balancer like net/haproxy and add more web servers to the backend.



mrtyilz35 said:


> increase concurrent http request performance


What web server? Apache, nginx, something else?
What's the web server running? PHP? Ruby on Rails? Static HTML? 
What's your current load? How many connections do you have? What's your bandwidth? How many concurrent connections do you currently have? Why do you think you need more?
What kind of hardware are you using?


----------



## mrtyilz35 (May 3, 2019)

No. I make http request like curl no web server.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2019)

curl(1) doesn't do concurrent connections, at all. 

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? Lets avoid an XY problem.


----------



## mrtyilz35 (May 3, 2019)

Yes not with curl command. I work with php curl.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2019)

Again, what _exactly_ are you trying to accomplish?


----------

